# Ticketmaster - TicketFast, need help!



## alaskaonline (15 Oct 2010)

Need some help/ advise here please 
As a first timer, I just purchased two tickets through Ticketmaster's TicketFast option, got the tickets via email, printed them out, all well and good. BUT as I don't own a CreditCard my friend (who is not going with me to the gig by the way) let me use her card and apart from the billing information and my ticketmaster profile log in no other information was requested.

So when I printed the tickets out, I've seen that on both tickets her name is on it and it's actually printed out as "Order for" with her name but the actual order is mine, just her CC was being used and she is not going.

My main concern now is obviously does the wording really matter? Am I reading too much into things and most important will I get access to the gig with my two tickets? I am bringing another friend with me and his ticket is actually meant to be his Christmas present so the wrong name on the ticket actually annoys me but I can get over it, if it's meaningless on the actual Concert/ access day. Anyone any experiences here?

I took screen shots of the order confirmation where it's clearly visible that I ordered it under my profile with my name on it. But as said, on the actual ticket my name isn't stated anywhere and the order confirmation states that it will not allow me access, only the ticket will


----------



## Boyd (15 Oct 2010)

I'm pretty sure it doesnt matter - I have never been asked for ID when showing a ticket for an event. They just scan it and away you go. I think you'll be fine, it would be far too slow asking every person for ID on the way into a gig IMHO


----------



## Emiso (15 Oct 2010)

Hi, I know that for some concerts that sell our quickly, there is a rule that the credit card owner has to be the person presenting the tickets on the night. Its to stop ticket touts.

It was posted on Ticketmaster for the Miley Cyrus and Jonas Brothers concerts last year.I'm not sure if this is because all their fans are children/teenagers as I havent seen this notice for the more adult concerts.


----------



## Locke (15 Oct 2010)

I bought tickets off someone for Ricky Gervais, the tickets were the printed ones and naturally my name didn't appear on them.

Had no problems with entry to the show at all.

As username123 said, it wouldn't be feasible to check every ID so I would assume this is a disclaimer they can fall back on if they have issues with a ticket or person.


----------



## alaskaonline (15 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I don't understand why Ticketmaster is just not doing it the "normal" way in terms of asking the user for their details if they differ from the billing details. For example if you order flowers, surely the owner of the CC is unlikely also to be the receiver.

I hope I have no problems on the actual concert day now. I tried to ring Ticketmaster but gave up after 25 minutes in the waiting line. I should have used the classic way i.e. queuing at one of their outlets


----------



## aristotle (15 Oct 2010)

It doesn't matter. Can you imagine the queues and delays if they had to check every ticket with an ID and then dealing with people who didin't have an ID etc etc.

Don't worry about it. I have never seen anyone elses or my tickets checked against ID.


----------



## aristotle (15 Oct 2010)

Emiso said:


> It was posted on Ticketmaster for the Miley Cyrus and Jonas Brothers concerts last year.I'm not sure if this is because all their fans are children/teenagers as I havent seen this notice for the more adult concerts.


 
Possibly because kids have to be accompanied by an adult?


----------



## alaskaonline (15 Oct 2010)

thanks


----------



## theresa1 (15 Oct 2010)

Yes it's never a problem - just bought some westlife ticket's this morning for my niece. Enjoy the Concert.


----------



## salaried (17 Oct 2010)

*ticketmaster*

You are worrying over nothing, We were at the O2 last week and all that happens is the barcode is scanned and thats it, In you go.


----------

